# *PICS* Puppy to Dog...Let's see yours!



## LBF (17 May 2013)

I thought it might be fun to see what your dogs looked like as pups or when you first got them if they're a rescue!

Here's mine...

Cute @ first







Being a 'terrier' *note* this isn't my foot  it was my o/h's! Hope you like the monkey pj bottoms 














To now @ nearly 4 years! 







Livie


----------



## SatsumaGirl (17 May 2013)

Dougal; 



















Oscar;














The two horrors together!


----------



## Emma86 (17 May 2013)

Yay Any excuse!! 

The day we picked her up from Stokenchurch







First day home







We had no idea what breed she was or how big she was going to be as she was a stray brought over from Ireland... She is now 8 months and looks like this...













And still growing!!!!


----------



## nic85 (17 May 2013)

This is Jessie, 



















And this is what she looks like now, you wouildnt think it was the same dog!


----------



## Lolo (17 May 2013)

I can do minutes old to 18 months...



































4 months or so...












She is the naughtiest puppy around... 






Now-ish!


----------



## gina2201 (17 May 2013)

Our Bernese Mountain Dog at 8 weeks...(November 2010)

He is the one at the back with his sister.







And in 2012 approx. 18 months or so







And a few months ago, 2.5 years old!







He is the softest dopiest dog ever!


----------



## blackcob (17 May 2013)

Scrawny, with EARS. Aged about 6 months:







Now aged 3.5 years, she'll be 4 in August:







Ricoh's adoption photo from the SHWA website, aged 3.5:







And just turned 5:


----------



## fankino04 (17 May 2013)

http://m415.photobucket.com/albumvi.../albums/stari23/Birds/babytehya.jpg.html?o=10

Not sure if this will work as first time trying on a tablet


----------



## fankino04 (17 May 2013)

Obviously doesn't work will add when on pc


----------



## MurphysMinder (17 May 2013)

Evie from around 3 weeks to grown up.



















And Freya from birth (with mum Evie) to now.

























Bet you wished you hadn't asked now!


----------



## Oscar (17 May 2013)

nic85 said:



			This is Jessie, 



















And this is what she looks like now, you wouildnt think it was the same dog!








Click to expand...

Aww how cute I think I prefer her fully grown!  What breed or breeds is she?


----------



## Oenoke (17 May 2013)

Bertie at 10 weeks













Bertie now (14.75 years old)







Teagan at 7 weeks






Teagan now (11.75 years old)







Skye when I first saw her (6 days)






Skye 4 weeks old







Skye when she came home (7 weeks)






Skye 10 weeks old







Skye now (7.25 years old)







Star then (newborn)






Star 5 weeks old







Star (9.5 weeks odl)






Star now (3 years old)


----------



## BWa (17 May 2013)

Awww, I just love collies!


----------



## galaxy (17 May 2013)

all wrinkles - 1st day home @ 8 weeks old









1st Christmas @ 3 months








2 years old at 1st friendly agility comp








3 years old (and exceptionally handsome!  )








3.5 years and his first clear round at a UKA show


----------



## sandi_84 (17 May 2013)

OMG AWWWW!  Genius thread OP! I love puppies! 
You've all probably seen mine before but any excuse to show off my beautiful foxy orange eyed lady 

Poppy when we brought her home from the rescue home at 10wks (Wish I had more puppy photos but they grow up so fast and we were generally trying to stop her eating things she shouldn't!):
















And her as a 1yo:






2yo:


----------



## Venevidivici (17 May 2013)

Fab pics everyone! (There should be daily puppy pic threads)
Galaxy,what breeding is your GSP? V handsome


----------



## galaxy (17 May 2013)

Venevidivici said:



			Fab pics everyone! (There should be daily puppy pic threads)
Galaxy,what breeding is your GSP? V handsome

Click to expand...

His mum was from working lines and his dad is SH CH Kilnrae Maverick (BOB Crufts 2004 and Group 2) His mum was lovely, but I think he gets his looks from his dad as I know several half siblings that are also very nicely put together and well marked (although I'm sure his dads owner also would not have used him against a bitch she didn't think was nice!)


----------



## Venevidivici (17 May 2013)

He looks so like mine,could be my youngster's bro! They share some ancestry-mine is by Barleyarch Paxo out of Lodon Jasmine(who between them have Barleyarch Polka and several Inchmarlo's and Kurzhaar,like your boy does) Next time I'm on my comp,I'll try & post a recent pic of him.


----------



## galaxy (17 May 2013)

Venevidivici said:



			He looks so like mine,could be my youngster's bro! They share some ancestry-mine is by Barleyarch Paxo out of Lodon Jasmine(who between them have Barleyarch Polka and several Inchmarlo's and Kurzhaar,like your boy does) Next time I'm on my comp,I'll try & post a recent pic of him.

Click to expand...

Oh yes I'd love to see some more photos of your boy!  

My friend has just bought a Barleyarch pup and called her Barley!  Going to me very confusing when she's old enough to come out for walks with my boy.... Harley!!  ha ha!


----------



## Mince Pie (17 May 2013)

As a pup:







At about 2:














And now:





















Whoops, sorry I think that may be an overload


----------



## Venevidivici (17 May 2013)

Ha ha! Yep,hopefully they'll both come back at once,rather than them both saying 'Nah, it's not me she's shouting,it's you,mate!' Will try to add his photos to this thread


----------



## samsbilly (17 May 2013)

sandi_84 said:



			OMG AWWWW!  Genius thread OP! I love puppies! 
You've all probably seen mine before but any excuse to show off my beautiful foxy orange eyed lady 

Poppy when we brought her home from the rescue home at 10wks (Wish I had more puppy photos but they grow up so fast and we were generally trying to stop her eating things she shouldn't!):
















And her as a 1yo:






2yo:










Click to expand...

your dog is the spitting image of my boy x


----------



## sandi_84 (17 May 2013)

samsbilly said:



			your dog is the spitting image of my boy x
		
Click to expand...

She does have a brother of the same age, he was a bit chunkier than Poppy though. It was a shame we didn't have a bigger house or we'd have rehomed them both


----------



## Cinnamontoast (18 May 2013)

Still lap dogs:


----------



## Smith123 (18 May 2013)

1st Christmas @ 3 months








I don't know why but I find this hilarious!! Think it is the look on his face!!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (18 May 2013)

Broke-but-Happy, astonishing eyes on your dog? What is he?


----------



## Mince Pie (18 May 2013)

Thank you CT, he is a Welsh Sheepdog 

http://www.welshsheepdogsociety.com/


----------



## Leviticus (18 May 2013)

Shelby as a pup





At 7 months





adult





A face only a mother could love?


----------



## Annette4 (18 May 2013)

I don't have any for Tia on my photobucket  

Jack

At 12 weeks















Approx 9 months








now aged 9 















Quila at 8 weeks








11 weeks when she came home















Approx 5 months















Now aged 3


----------



## Cinnamontoast (18 May 2013)

Ha, Annette, Jack's ears would've made him take off in a strong wind!! Brilliant!

Broke-but-Happy, I just love his built in eyeliner!!


----------



## TelH (18 May 2013)

Baby Alice 









Grown up Alice


----------



## nic85 (18 May 2013)

Oscar said:



			Aww how cute I think I prefer her fully grown!  What breed or breeds is she?
		
Click to expand...

She is a Mop  lol she's actually 3/4 Border collie and a 1/4 Welsh Terrier. She's about the size of a collie and her hair is like mop. She's such a funny dog, lays in daft positions, loves everybody unless they're wearing a hat, motorbike helmets are worse.


----------



## sandi_84 (18 May 2013)

nic85 said:



			She is a Mop  lol she's actually 3/4 Border collie and a 1/4 Welsh Terrier. She's about the size of a collie and her hair is like mop. She's such a funny dog, lays in daft positions, loves everybody unless they're wearing a hat, motorbike helmets are worse. 

Click to expand...

If you imagine a fully grown version of your dog in the second last picture that's what my best friends dog looks like  She's a right cutie but she does look like a heinz 57 X old bristle broom ha ha!  She gets face overs (rather than comb overs) in the wind, it's hilarious and very endearing


----------



## Toffee44 (18 May 2013)

Dylan at 8 weeks












Round about a year






Now 2,5yrs


----------



## LBF (18 May 2013)

This has brightened up my evening no end!! There is nothing better than looking at cute puppies

Also, interesting to see how much some have changed!


----------



## samisheen (18 May 2013)

great thread. here are mine
Bodie










Sam










Mia


----------



## googol (18 May 2013)

Best thread ever!!!! Wish I could post pics


----------



## emm0r (18 May 2013)

I love baby pictures!!!
Cara as a little tiny bear





And now at 1yo






And I have to share these because they are my two best babies!


----------



## elkiebean (18 May 2013)

the day we went to see Arthur 







tiny puppy 







2 years old (he got cold at work haha) 







trying to avoid the ponies  







now at 3


----------



## mariebx19 (18 May 2013)

this is roxy 

























4 yo































nic85-WHAT BREED IS YOUR DOG ??


----------



## whisp&willow (19 May 2013)

Betty as a pup:















when we got her aged 8 months:








about 1:








more recently (she will be 5 this year)








Not much different in the last few years... just a bit more muscular.  She was a right ugly mug at 8 months!  I almost sent her back...!  

ets:  sorry they are huge, forgot to resize them


----------



## Annette4 (19 May 2013)

Wisp & willow....I love betty! She's the spitting image of Tias dad, gives me hope she might fill out a bit more.


----------



## MoGhileMear (19 May 2013)

Hoping this will work! This is my golden retriever Ruby!





As a pup - 8 weeks old





http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=5773&pictureid=22849





This is her at 2 (last year)





This was her just about 2 weeks ago, she turned 3 in April  She is an absolute poser!!





And lastly, Ruby being nice to the cat on Christmas day. She is fine with him once it doesn't involve food or being petted by me!


----------



## vieshot (19 May 2013)

My bc x Lily-Biff

















To this












And my rough collie rescue mutt

















To this


----------



## ralph and maverick (19 May 2013)

Love this thread, some stunning pics.
Nala about 8/9 weeks







Nala about 4/5 months







Nala now 4yo







Sorry if they are big, am on phone, and don't know how to resize!


----------



## diamonddogs (19 May 2013)

Sadly no longer with us - Wesley died five weeks ago, so bitter-sweet posting his pics.

At 8 weeks:








Half grown (about 2 years):








and at about 6 years:


----------



## Shutterbug (19 May 2013)

From this









to this


----------



## whisp&willow (20 May 2013)

Annette4 said:



			Wisp & willow....I love betty! She's the spitting image of Tias dad, gives me hope she might fill out a bit more.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Annette.   Do you have an American Bulldog too?! you need to get pics up!   

Don't worry-  Betty was a fugly thing at 8 months, but they definitely fill out in their own time! 

x


----------



## Annette4 (20 May 2013)

whisp&willow said:



			Thank you Annette.   Do you have an American Bulldog too?! you need to get pics up!   

Don't worry-  Betty was a fugly thing at 8 months, but they definitely fill out in their own time! 

x
		
Click to expand...

She's half American Bulldog....half Rottie  

I found the Tia photos!

3 weeks old when we went to pick our puppy








All the brood...and mummys nose








When she came home at 7 weeks






















About 3 months















Her first beach trip at about 6 months






















Now at a year old


----------



## lexiedhb (20 May 2013)

HOW can you say Betty was Fugly........... shes beautiful- and always has been!! 

Tia is also a bit scrummy, but then im a sucker for a ginger.......


----------



## lottiepony (20 May 2013)

Oh if you insist I dont need much of a excuse!

Baby Ruby 






IMAG0185 by lottiepony, on Flickr






080920111017 by lottiepony, on Flickr






080920111012 by lottiepony, on Flickr






blah 290 by lottiepony, on Flickr






62983_10151416150502184_529867894_n (2) by lottiepony, on Flickr

She will be 2 next month






photo2 by lottiepony, on Flickr

oops may have got carried away...


----------



## whisp&willow (20 May 2013)

lexiedhb said:



			HOW can you say Betty was Fugly........... shes beautiful- and always has been!! 

Tia is also a bit scrummy, but then im a sucker for a ginger.......
		
Click to expand...

Because she was!   she had a MASSIVE head and a tiny wee body!  I'm glad to say she finally grew into it!  A bit of an ugly duckling stage!  

Annette:  Interesting cross, and not what I would have guessed by looking at Tia!  She's very pretty... and I'd say got a lot of growing to do!  I didn't realise how much growing Betty did-  she woke up one day and had a chest like a bull, and muscles like Arnie!  

ets:  have you got any pics of dad?  or a ped? (just nosey!)  I have a pic of betty asleep on the irish wolfhound like yours when you took tia home!


----------



## RunToEarth (20 May 2013)

Great thread, Galaxy, absolutely LOVE your boy, the xmas tree photo made me giggle! 

Here are our lot - 
Hattie - old school friend's mum used to just breed terriers for money, kept them in awful smelly old coal sheds. I saw Hatdog at two weeks old and paid £170 to rescue her from that smelly pit. I love her to bits, but she is a scruff bag.




















Pippy















Pippy's puppy, Jessy J















Dita (who genuinely hasn't really grown!)















Wallis










Sybil





all the little people together:





and a Hattie puppy, I will keep you updated on her grown up pictures as she grows!


----------



## whisp&willow (20 May 2013)

LOVE Hattie the scruff dog!  She's beautiful  

xx


----------



## Annette4 (20 May 2013)

Wisp & willow - it wasn't a deliberate cross lol. Her siblings stayed local so keep hoping I'll bump into them so see what they look like! Every so often she just gets wider haha!


----------



## numptynoelle (20 May 2013)

Oh my god, I don't think I can cope with this thread - soooo many puppies


----------



## Irishdan (20 May 2013)

Four week old Bailey.  Went from roly poly labrador lookalike








With mum and dad








To sleek Saluki


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (20 May 2013)

Irishdan said:



			To sleek Saluki 







Click to expand...

Beautiful


----------



## RunToEarth (21 May 2013)

whisp&willow said:



			LOVE Hattie the scruff dog!  She's beautiful  

xx
		
Click to expand...

She is the best dog ever right up until she goes yomping through the cow muck/silage juice down on the farm and then totters back into your parents house to sit on the ironing pile...  she is my partner in crime


----------



## kal40 (21 May 2013)

This has got to be one of the best threads for ages.

Thanks for sharing folks


----------



## whisp&willow (21 May 2013)

RunToEarth said:



			She is the best dog ever right up until she goes yomping through the cow muck/silage juice down on the farm and then totters back into your parents house to sit on the ironing pile...  she is my partner in crime
		
Click to expand...

We looked after a black and white version of that when we lived in a caravan on a friends farm... She was a right grub-bug!


----------



## Hacked_Off (23 May 2013)

Daisy as a puppy











Daisy now


----------



## Hedwards (23 May 2013)

Oh if you insist! Here's Millie!

The smallest one near her mums front leg...





Turned into this...




















3 years old now


----------



## Jojo_Pea4 (23 May 2013)

Hacked off- love the pics, do you have a pointer and boxer? As i've got a boxer, gsp and cocker spainel.


----------



## Hacked_Off (23 May 2013)

Jojo_Pea4 said:



			Hacked off- love the pics, do you have a pointer and boxer? As i've got a boxer, gsp and cocker spainel.
		
Click to expand...

The gsp and the boxer are the YO's dogs, we just walk them altogether!


----------



## Dobiegirl (23 May 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]


Pip our Lancashire Heeler when she  first came home.


----------



## Dobiegirl (23 May 2013)

Pip our Lancashire Heeler when she  first came home.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dobiegirl (23 May 2013)

At her 1st Birthday party with Diesel and Darcy.


----------



## Dobiegirl (23 May 2013)

So tired after her party.


----------



## Dobiegirl (23 May 2013)

The day before her 2nd Birthday.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 May 2013)

Numpty, breathe! (Ooh, puppy belly smell!) 

Irishdan, mad how lab he looked! I adore Salukis, I'm always threatening to steal the one at the yard!


----------



## MollyMoomin (24 May 2013)

This is Otto, a 10month old weimaraner  Half brother to my heartdog who I lost last year (same dad - Sharnphilly Awesome). Sorry for the FB links but all pics are public 

https://www.facebook.com/rachel.daw...074100458.1073741825.511365457&type=3&theater
 The day he came home

https://www.facebook.com/rachel.daw...074100458.1073741825.511365457&type=3&theater
Not quite understanding the whole bath concept

https://www.facebook.com/rachel.daw...074100458.1073741825.511365457&type=3&theater
First (and one of the only) day at work

https://www.facebook.com/rachel.daw...074100458.1073741825.511365457&type=3&theater
Chillaxin' on holiday

https://www.facebook.com/rachel.daw...074100458.1073741825.511365457&type=3&theater
Being a turd, having nicked a bag of dog treats, we then spent 5 minutes chasing each other round the kitchen island.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...074100458.1073741825.511365457&type=3&theater
From the other day. He wanted to sit on my lap (he's 30kg now) and I said no. He then sat like this for an hour afterwards.


----------



## Katikins (24 May 2013)

Oh, go on then!!! 

Freya her first week at home (and she still tries to fit under the coffee table):






Ready for walks with her new bling collar tag:






Daddy's head is comfy!






About 6 months old






Just over a year old (my fav pic of her and I)






And some from this week:


----------

